# Turn on Ricoh printer after 2 months, doesn't print and is showing 2 cartridges fully drained but only ever printed 10-30 sheets, please help :(



## sanj500 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi guys.

Hope you're well.

I am really hoping someone on this forum can help me.

I purchased a Ricoh SG3110dn a little while back along with the official Sawgrass sublimation inks. I did a total of no more than 30 prints with the printer but then didn't use it for about 2 months as I had other issues to attend to. So after 2 months I go to turn it on today and print a quick page...only it doesn't print anything. Instead the printer displays "waiting..." on the printer screen. 

While its displaying "waiting..." I can hear the printers rollers rolling followed by a series of clicking sounds - this repeats over and over again. After 20 minutes or so of this I look at the printers display and it's showing that 2 of the cartridges are empty! This is impossible as I have only ever printed 30 sheets with these brand new full cartridges. 

I have looked online and have concluded that what I am experiencing is the printer doing a "clean" as it had been off for a period of time, is this correct?

I would really appreciate some help.

What do I do? Buy a new printer? New ink? And how can I prevent something like this happening in the future?

Look forward to your replies and thank you in advance.

Thanks.


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

Say sayonara to that printer.

First thing to remember is to always leave the printer turned on. Having used both Epson and Ricoh printers, I've found this to be very helpful in maintaining the machine. The Ricoh would do self maintenance and head cleaning on its own when left on. 

Additionally, the printers consume a bunch of ink every time that they are turned on.

I've also found that when you turn on the Ricoh printers and something strange such as you report happens and it doesn't really start up, you can wait in that mode until the cows come home. It's dead. The end. It will never start.

My experience has been that every printer I've used with Sawgrass inks has had a maximum life of about 2 years.

You'll also find that your printer is from several generations ago. The latest Sawgrass/Ricoh machine of that size is the SG400. How long will it last until it craps out? Who knows. I just wouldn't count on more than 2 years.


----------



## sanj500 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi, SublimatorToo

Thanks for your above message.

I have learnt alot just from your one message but had a few questions regarding some of the things you said.

1) When you said "always leave the printer turned on" I am assuming you mean leave it on all day when my laptop is on ( i.e. 9am-5pm) and not leave it on all day and night?

2) You said " the printers consume a bunch of ink every time that they are turned on", buy why is that?

3)I find it amazing that you can cause such damage to the printer simply by not turning it on. That whole concept is crazy to me. I am not disputing what you are saying as I have the same thing mentioned on other forums when people are talking about dye sub printing. What causes this though? I mean, if standard consumer laser/inkjet printers simply stopped functioning because the consumer didn't have it on all day or didn't turn it on for a month then the consumers would be complaining non stop and asking for refunds. So how is this the case with dye sub printers and how they are getting away with this?

4) You mentioned in your message that my printer is from several generations ago and this seems to be true however it is the most discussed/popular printer of its kind online and is the most available with online retailers and is especially heavily used with mug sublimation. Would buying a different model be better?

So based on your above message I have gathered that I should buy a new Ricoh printer and inks (as now two of the inks have been completely depleted) but this time leave the printer on all the time. Is that correct?

I really look forward to your reply.

Thanks.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

If you leave any printer sat for two months or so it is going to need nozzle cleaning minimum to get it going properly if ever again. it's not the Ricohs fault as it's been sat there with ink in the heads and pipes ready to go but nothing has happened so it has dried up.
I read somewhere that the Ricohs need leaving on permanently and it will use less ink than if you turn it off for three months because when it fires up it will go through one heck of a clean cycle, even if you turn it off for a day it goes through a full clean.
When you leave it connected to power it will do what I call a 'nose wipe' every 24hrs which doesn't seem to affect the ink levels at all. The 'two year' lifespan can be disputed by many who have the 3100 if you look after it will work for years.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't do DTG but from what I have read the best bet with a DTG is to leave it on 24 hours a day so it can run the built in cleaning and maintenance programs.

If the ink dries in the feed lines and heads it is not good (or cheap) to fix.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Don't turn it off. The recharge is more expensive than leaving it on


----------



## sister1 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have one of the much-maligned Ricoh GX7000's, and it's still running like a top after 5 years. As others have said, leaving the printer on is key; I basically only turn it off (and unplug it) if there are severe thunderstorms moving into the area, so a power surge doesn't kill it (we do this with all of our electronic equipment). Also key is using it every couple of days; even if you only print off a test sheet, it keeps the ink flowing (alternatively, you could run a cleaning cycle every couple of days, but if I'm having a rare period with no sublimation orders, I can always use another sample piece for the showroom). If you are not using the printer regularly, and this one's a goner, you might want to consider contacting another printing shop to have them print your designs for you and pressing them yourself, so you can still offer sublimated products but don't have to purchase another printer.


----------



## Steve Fuentes (Mar 30, 2016)

if your ink cartridges are chipped they may be expired and will not work. some have chips that only last 30-60 days. may want to contact sawgrass and see if that's why they are reading empty. good luck buddy


----------



## btwice (Mar 20, 2011)

Due to you having a NEW printer, when you uploaded the inks it taken about 40% of your inks. If you purchase the small cartridges that another small issue. When you keep it turn off, then turn it on you got to do nozzle cleaning. That more % of inks. The answer is "You got to leave it on"


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Steve Fuentes said:


> if your ink cartridges are chipped they may be expired and will not work. some have chips that only last 30-60 days. may want to contact sawgrass and see if that's why they are reading empty. good luck buddy


1. All desktop carts are chipped, even OEM

2. There are no desktop printers that behave that way.



That's simple ridiculous, 30 day shelf life? Carts originating at SG, warehoused there, then to authorized dealer? The only thing about "time" is that the carts have "use by dates" but this is only printed.


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

If the inks aren't expired I'd contact and urge the company you purchased the system from to resolve your issues.


----------



## pennz26 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi, if I were you I'd do some maintenance on the machine before you spend money on things you may not need, I had a similar problem when my ricoh was in storage (about 3 months) I've just started using it again and had to do a few head cleans and I did flush out the printer because it wasn't working properly, and it's been fine since, contact sawgrass about your inks, see what they say. It's best to make sure it's not just a minor detail stopping it from working than forking out for new stuff you may not need  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

